# Nvidia GTX 460 Vs ATI 5770?



## Japjeev (Aug 20, 2010)

the 5770 is $160 and the GTX 460 is $200. well which one is better for price/performance comparison?


----------



## maroon1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Personally I would suggest GTX 460


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 21, 2010)

460, although the 1GB version is definately worth it IMO.


----------



## Mez (Aug 21, 2010)

If you were looking for a comparison you'd be looking at the HD 5850, not the 5770, GTX 460 is a lot better than the 5770.


----------



## daisymtc (Aug 21, 2010)

5830 1GB/ GTX 460 1GB if you got the money

$160 for 5770 is expensive
SAPPHIRE 100283-3L Radeon HD 5770 1GB is just $130 after MIR at newegg...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102873&cm_re=5770-_-14-102-873-_-Product


----------



## Japjeev (Aug 21, 2010)

daisymtc said:


> 5830 1GB/ GTX 460 1GB if you got the money
> 
> $160 for 5770 is expensive
> SAPPHIRE 100283-3L Radeon HD 5770 1GB is just $130 after MIR at newegg...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102873&cm_re=5770-_-14-102-873-_-Product



yea but i am getting XFX version which is 145 after MIR


----------



## wag 42 (Aug 21, 2010)

Japjeev said:


> yea but i am getting XFX version which is 145 after MIR



Check out ewiz.com-they have that card for $159.99 and $15 instant coupon (CLASS15). Same price ($144.99), but it beats waiting on a rebate.


----------



## wag 42 (Aug 21, 2010)

Just bought one for my HTPC build. $145 is a great price. Granted, it's not a killer card, but pretty damn good.


----------



## mrjack (Aug 21, 2010)

Here's a nice set of charts showing the relative performance of a bunch of cards. The Zotac GTX 460 1GB is running at reference model clock speeds.


----------

